# I'm getting old :(



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

Argh! Just saw that I was up to 1,500 posts and had made it into the top 10 posters list!  :shock:

Some people need to get lives!


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: I*

I am not far behind you i think we need to get more herps !


----------



## Puppy (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: I*

Guess which one I voted for *LOL*


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: I*

hey old timer :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: I*

Wow, I can't remember when wishes for my death didn't dominate one of my polls!

....give it time....


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: I*

It dosent work we have all tried and your still here :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: RE: I*



Puppy said:


> Guess which one I voted for *LOL*


 lol wasnt the second one only i voted for that so far i think maybe the third


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: I*



> lol wasnt the second one only i voted for that so far i think maybe the third



Thanks jimmy, I love you too.....

*patiently waiting for the right time to kill the would be killer* :twisted:

 :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: I*



> It dosent work we have all tried and your still here



lol yeah, it often seems the whole universe has been converging on me in an attempt to kill me since the time I was born... give it time


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



Sdaji said:


> > lol wasnt the second one only i voted for that so far i think maybe the third
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u love me u really really love me in that case u keep ur distance :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> u love me u really really love me in that case u keep ur distance



Don't worry jimmy, I think you're safe 

ah, there's the poll result I was expecting, wishes for my death are now (as usual) the most common category of response.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

yeah and i help do my part ur welcome sdaji lol


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

To the three people with Komodo monitors lined up for me, when am I to be introduced to them?


----------



## Nome (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



Sdaji said:


> ah, there's the poll result I was expecting, wishes for my death are now (as usual) the most common category of response.



Well, you do keep providing us with that option :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

I am lending her out to Tooronga at the moment so all introductions must go through them


----------



## Puppy (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



Sdaji said:


> To the three people with Komodo monitors lined up for me, when am I to be introduced to them?



Would you rather a komodo which looks hot or a chic which looks like a komodo?


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

:lol: puppy


----------



## Nome (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



Puppy said:


> Sdaji said:
> 
> 
> > To the three people with Komodo monitors lined up for me, when am I to be introduced to them?
> ...



Well the mother of Jimmy's gilleni sons should be able to help out with the second option.


----------



## Puppy (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



dobermanmick said:


> :lol: puppy



:lol: Dobimicky 



Nome said:


> Well the mother of Jimmy's gilleni sons should be able to help out with the second option.



HAHAHA I can just imagine...no wait :shock: I can't. That's just gross.


----------



## OuZo (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



Sdaji said:


> lol yeah, it often seems the whole universe has been converging on me in an attempt to kill me since the time I was born...



ah get over yaself! lol if only i was that popular :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 30, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> Argh! Just saw that I was up to 1,500 posts and had made it into the top 10 posters list!  :shock:


Anklebiter


----------



## NoOne (Oct 30, 2004)

Wheres the option for "i dont care"


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah sludge always seems to forget that one


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 30, 2004)

> Wheres the option for "i dont care"


agreed...do and say what you like as long as it's nothing about my mum ok!!!!


----------



## Tommo (Oct 30, 2004)

there should be two lists, top 10 posters list, and top 10 rubbish posters list


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

> Wheres the option for "i dont care"



I would have thought you'd realise that such an option would be an oxymoron.


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 30, 2004)

OMG!, Glad I'm not as old as Sdaji! At least I'm not wrinkly yet. LOL


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

> there should be two lists, top 10 posters list, and top 10 rubbish posters list



I think the second would be a contest between me and Afrofish


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

I think afro would win that one :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah, he's a Wrinkly One!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> ah, there's the poll result I was expecting, wishes for my death are now (as usual) the most common category of response.
> 
> 
> Well, you do keep providing us with that option



Well, as it's always the most popular option and I aim to please, I continue to include it. The result always makes me laugh, although it's a little disturbing sometimes! Twice as many people felt like saying they hated me or wanted me dead more than they wanted to say those little snakes were nice!


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Hey sdaggy I am 1500 now too YAY


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> Hey sdaggy I am 1500 now too YAY



Urururuur!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Thanks Mate!


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

I don't want to be wrinkley, so I'll try to keep my posts to a minimum! Thank you very much. :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Its only the internet Cheryl


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

LOL! I know that Mick! Just joking.


----------



## koreanmug (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

nur~~~~~~~d!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Hehe, i wish u would oth die :twisted: , congrats both of u.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Thanks lib


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

To everyone who is wishing for my death, believe me, I'm trying!
I drive a car (speeding, drinking and fatigue often involved), I smoke ciggarettes, I play with deadly snakes and spiders, I rock climb, I skydive, I scuba dive, I walk down dark alleys late at night and talk to dodgy people, right now I'm poisoning my liver... can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Youre trying to hard it always seems to be the overprotective ones that anything happens to.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> Youre trying to hard it always seems to be the overprotective ones that anything happens to.



Sometimes I wonder if that's it. I figure that I can't ever die, because, well, I can't die in a car crash, because I'll die of lung cancer first, but I'll never get a chance to die of lung cancer because I'll die of a nasty envenomation before that can happen, but that can't possibly kill me because I'm much more likely to be killed when I fall off a cliff but of course that's just impossible because I'd die in a skydiving accident first, but skydiving can't kill me because before it does I'm going to drown, but I won't even get a chance to drown because some dodgy person will murder me before than happens, but I can't be murdered because I'll die in a car crash first, but then that can't happen because of the lung cancer, but that's impossible because......

I'm immortal.

*Sdaji, shut up*

sorry all!


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

:lol: What about a plane crash ?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> What about a plane crash ?



Perhaps, although it's rare for me to fly without a parachute and the plane I usually fly in doesn't have a door, so you can jump straight out 

I do actually think I know the way I'll die, but that's probably best told when I'm sober.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Cancer ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

lol, u actually make sense, weird as that sounds...


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> Cancer ?



I don't believe I will die of cancer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

i think there are other more important things that can kill me then cancer. smoking is better 4 u then drugs so there u go...


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

I'd love to know at what age I will die. Too late for many people around here no doubt!


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Ahhh Throat cancer lung cancer .... youd be better off getting bitten by a taipan .


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

nooooooooooo, we can smoke and THEN get bitten by one of those. more fun!!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

If I had cancer that was going to cause me a long painful death I'll opt for the quick fix. Taipan bite is a lot nicer than a lingering painful torturous experience like that, although I'd probably go for some other method, I wouldn't want taipans to get a bad name.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

just get the wife to knock u on the head :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Lol sludgey that is a point i did not think of .


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> just get the wife to knock u on the head



lol :lol: yeah, wives couldn't get any worse a reputation anyway!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

i like the wife idea.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



Liberated said:


> just get the wife to knock u on the head :lol:



That shouldnt be to difficult :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

i thought as much ay.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Hey sdaji i just looked at the average posts per day and you have almost 13 for your average i am only on 7


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

what about me....don't i count?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> Hey sdaji i just looked at the average posts per day and you have almost 13 for your average i am only on 7



Oh wow! Are the stats back up? I love statistics on anything! I'm such a nerd!


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Just click the username and you get there stats


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

7.89 per day opps lib


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

jimmy???


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

sorry i am getting tired Just got back from fishing


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

how did it go?


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Just like it always does .....nothing 
we go out more for the break then anything although i did catch a nottie


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

how about u sjati, do u fish?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> how about u sjati, do u fish?



Yes yes, I love murdering fish and eating them later


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

lol, i like catfishing.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Where do you go pete ?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

ARGH!!! That reminds me! I want to harvest some abalone this summer    Abalone for me, abalone for Sdaji, I'll have some abalone, you go get your own!  :lol:

okay, that's it, I've obviously had too much to drink and too little sleep!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

lol i do actually fish but i made a joke...as in catching cats, murdering them and eating them :cry: . but i go to a few places. jacobs well. colleges crossing etc


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

abalone?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Hmmmmm, abalone


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



Sdaji said:


> ARGH!!! That reminds me! I want to harvest some abalone this summer    Abalone for me, abalone for Sdaji, I'll have some abalone, you go get your own!  :lol:
> 
> okay, that's it, I've obviously had too much to drink and too little sleep!


If you can handle the drive Cape Shank or Cape Liptrap (near wilsons Prom) are the place to go for abalone. Yes, I know you can get them in the bay but they are pollution magnets. Remember your amature license and stick to the bag limits.
If you get a day with the strong north-east winds (they occur this time of the year) you can dive on the west side of cape shank. There is a 12 meter drop off right up against the cape with caves at the bottom full of crays. 
But if you do dive that side expect a visit from oscar (he should still be there). He is a big black ray over two meters across with a tail as thick as the top of my leg. He is fairly harmless but will try and share your abalone. He can get pushy. If you want a real buzz try and hand feed him an ab, its like feeding a pteradactal.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

What does Abolone taste like ?


----------



## ether (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> What does Abolone taste like ?



Probably like chicken


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Yeah everything tastes like chicken :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> If you can handle the drive Cape Shank or Cape Liptrap (near wilsons Prom) are the place to go for abalone. Yes, I know you can get them in the bay but they are pollution magnets. Remember your amature license and stick to the bag limits.
> If you get a day with the strong north-east winds (they occur this time of the year) you can dive on the west side of cape shank. There is a 12 meter drop off right up against the cape with caves at the bottom full of crays.



Sounds like an awesome dive! I might have to check that out!!! I sometimes eat abalone from the bay :shock:
The bag limits for abalone in my opinion are very generous and despite there sometimes being hundreds, I usually don't even take enough to fill my quota as I only want so many. If it was legal for me to sell them on the other hand.....  :lol:
I've seen abalone poachers a few times, it really makes me furious, but they're often literally armed and dangerous, so I've never confronted them, although a couple of times I've put on the stupid act and gone up with a friendly smile to have a chat.



> But if you do dive that side expect a visit from oscar (he should still be there). He is a big black ray over two meters across with a tail as thick as the top of my leg. He is fairly harmless but will try and share your abalone. He can get pushy. If you want a real buzz try and hand feed him an ab, its like feeding a pteradactal.



I've seen large rays on dives, they're amazing! I had one about the size of Oscar swim right up to me, it was mind blowing having a leviathan of the ocean come up to me like that, a really special experience, even a little scarey, although when I moved towards it the ray immediately departed much faster than I could manage (towards swimmers in the shallows!). It would be so incredible to have a friendly one like Oscar come up and interact with you.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> What does Abolone taste like ?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably like chicken



It tastes a fair bit like cuttlefish, which tastes much like squid or octopus, but with a nicer texture. Nice to eat but not worth the insane prices it demands.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> the bag limits for abalone in my opinion are very generous


They are in Victoria - the bag limit 10 abs will feed about 4 people. In SA the bag is 5 but we don't need a fishing tax, sorry license.



> What does Abolone taste like ?


Abolone tastes like Abolone  Proberly the closest description is a high-quality calamari/lobster mix.


> I've seen abalone poachers a few times, it really makes me furious, but they're often literally armed and dangerous, so I've never confronted them


Report them, if possible and safe get the car/boat rego. DON'T CONFRONT THEM, IT IS TOO DANGEROUS. I remember diving along Brighton pier and every single ab over 5cm had been taken the day before. They shucked them underwater to hide what they were doing.


> It would be so incredible to have a friendly one like Oscar come up and interact with you.


Its not so much he is freindly, its just he wants food. I thing they have trouble with abs if they are stuck on rocks but will happely steal your catch bag if possible. If you want to offer him an ab, approach from the front and careful of your fingers. Rays don't have teeth but neither do car doors.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Just out of curiosity, what is the legal bag limit? and i thought it was illegal to collect it??? maybe it is in nsw. ?????


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Ok, i just saw Fuscus post, but my other questions still stand..lol


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

NSW 10 above 11.5 cm
http://www.fisheries.nsw.gov.au/rec/sw/bag_and_size.htm
VIC 10 size varies
http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dpi/nrenf...01CBFA2-36F16275CB554AE2CA256F0A007E9C48?open
SA 5 varies
http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/pages/fisheries/rec_fishing/mf_bbl.htm

HUGE fines in all states


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> They are in Victoria - the bag limit 10 abs will feed about 4 people. In SA the bag is 5 but we don't need a fishing tax, sorry license.



Yeah, and since the only people I eat abalone with also dive, I keep all that I collect, so one trip is a few meals for myself, no need to get greedy 

It's pretty silly that it gets called a 'license', same as the Victorian wildlife 'licenses', they're permits as far as I can understand.



> Report them, if possible and safe get the car/boat rego. DON'T CONFRONT THEM, IT IS TOO DANGEROUS. I remember diving along Brighton pier and every single ab over 5cm had been taken the day before. They shucked them underwater to hide what they were doing.



Yeah, it's never been safe for me to dob them in. Jokes aside, I value my life too much. I'm suprised I've been daring enough to go up and talk to them. One time I was very suprised, they were shucking them in the open in a no take zone. Those guys are really dangerous, it's probably pure paranoia, but I'm even a little scared typing that I hate abalone poachers in a forum like this. Funnily enough, every abalone poacher I've ever seen has been asian.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

So is that how you are going to die sadji a spear from a poacher ?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> So is that how you are going to die sadji a spear from a poacher ?



Probably not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

ahh, just found out what this Abolone is. hmm, neva new what it was.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Are you gonna keep me guessing ?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> Are you gonna keep me guessing ?



No, you're free to stop whenever you like.


----------



## snakegirl (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Quote: 

Are you gonna keep me guessing ? 


Sdaji answered:
No, you're free to stop whenever you like.

hahahhahhhahahahahahhhahahhahhaahha that was funny,
So I know how you are going to die Sajdi... Someones gonna spell your name right and you are gonna die of shock...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

lol, sjataia can u just die plz mate  , stop us from guessing?


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I give up sludgy


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

I love you guys


----------



## snakegirl (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

you must, noone else does...:smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

ROFLMAO, that was an awesome call SG. love u to mate sdaty.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Yeah Thanks Mate ! :cry:


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Sjadi! How hard is that to spell you guys?? :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

Lol Cheryl :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> Sjadi! How hard is that to spell you guys??



Pretty difficult to spell Sdaji, or so it seems! Why do you ask robadspellerancher?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

or maybe afrofishy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

pretty hard man, there are easer things in the world to spell...like discombobulated


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

:lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*



> pretty hard man, there are easer things in the world to spell...like discombobulated



Or Liberiminated


----------



## rodentrancher (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

discombobulated ???? What does that mean??? Liberated. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

ROFLMAO, yes RT and sjathingy ur all going to b LIMERATED!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: I*

It means to throw into a state of confusion !


----------



## Cerion (Nov 1, 2004)

wishing someone would die is a horrible thought no matter how many posts they make So my votes informal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

awwww, it vas jost aa joke donkay , no harm done


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah i chose the komodo ! that would be fun to see !


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

lol, maybe a Zebra!! now that would be funny.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree cerion.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 1, 2004)

> Yeah i chose the komodo ! that would be fun to see !



Not for me! :shock: 
:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

maybe a sheep? :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 1, 2004)

> maybe a sheep?



ARGH!!! I hate it when people joke about that! One of the most hideous things I've ever seen was walking through country Victoria as a young kid, coming out of some forest, looking into the adjacent paddock and seeing a guy doing that! Argh! I stared in disbelief for a moment, then the guy saw me, yelled some abuse at me and I ran away faster than I'd ever run before!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats gross you sure you saw right ?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 1, 2004)

> Thats gross you sure you saw right ?



Yes  That image is permanently in my memory :cry:
Trauma trauma!!! I saw it very clearly.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 1, 2004)

Yuck


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWW man thats vial :? . sorry to bring back those memories.  how about a goat? :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2004)

That's cool, I've had 15 years to get over it, I can usually see the funny site of it and laugh these days, but sometimes like yesterday, it catches me by suprise and makes me feel ill! I've seen worse more recently :shock:



> how about a goat?



I hate goats! They make me angry! I was once bitten by a goat, so I hit it in the head. Big mistake! They're sort of funny though, they'll eat absolutely anything!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

lol, yeah my rellies owned a goat farm 4 years any they are dopey as things, they had sheep to. and cattle, horses etc so i m used to those animals. well since u have started this post u've made an extra 108 posts. fair bit ay.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2004)

Arent you dead yet?


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 2, 2004)

The bugga won't even lie down Greebs, let alone die !


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2004)

> Arent you dead yet?



No, sorry mate, not ready yet, but keep voting for it if it makes you happy


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 2, 2004)

You have 5 komodos waiting for you :shock: Your gunna be a busy boy :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2004)

> but keep voting for it if it makes you happy


 You can only vote once on a poll...you of all people should know that Poll-boy. :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2004)

> You can only vote once on a poll...you of all people should know that Poll-boy



Yes, but unless you're quite stupid (no, I'm not saying you are), you'll have realised that this isn't the first poll with the option of voicing your wishes of my death and if you're not that stupid, you'll be able to guess that it's not the last  So as I say: keep voting for it if it makes you happy


----------



## Bryony (Nov 2, 2004)

your old get over it


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2004)

> get over it



Meh, this is one of the stupid threads  You don't ever have to get over it, other people can just ignore it  I'm well and truly over being old btw, I'm trying to get over the komodo stuff! :shock:


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, this thread is a bit like poor Bryony's Avatar BS thread eh? :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2004)

> Yeah, this thread is a bit like poor Bryony's Avatar BS thread eh?



That was a really good thread, I don't know why so many people were so pissed off about it.


----------



## Bryony (Nov 2, 2004)

definatly!
half of it i didn't even answer!
lol

don't worry sdaji i am old to 2000+ old


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2004)

> don't worry sdaji i am old to 2000+ old



Yeah, old enough to speak your mind so it seems!!! :shock: you old pensioner you! 

We're the two most pathetic, err... prolofic posters... embarrassing huh?


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, Bry, just meant that too many people had a go at you hun! I liked your avatar, no probs. xx Chez


----------



## Magpie (Nov 4, 2004)

2-3 more days and I'll finally be off the top 10 poster board, leaving only 4 old time members there


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

I had better stop posting then mags :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm hoping to be off it within the next two or three weeks 
Posts like this won't help!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

you cant help it sdaji


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

Yes I can.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

No I dont think you can !


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm sure I can.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

How Sure ?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

My certainty is extreme.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

How extreme ?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

Get a thesaurus and look up 'extreme'. I'm sure you'll find plenty of appropriate adjectives


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

Most remote in any direction; outermost or farthest: the extreme edge of the field. 
Being in or attaining the greatest or highest degree; very intense: extreme pleasure; extreme pain. 
Extending far beyond the norm: an extreme conservative. See Synonyms at excessive. 
Of the greatest severity; drastic: took extreme measures to conserve fuel. 
Sports. 
Very dangerous or difficult: extreme rafting. 
Participating or tending to participate in a very dangerous or difficult sport: an extreme skier. 
Archaic. Final; last. 

Does this sound right ?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

lol, yes, but only some of it! That sounds more like a dictionary cut and paste.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

extreme 
Function: adjective 
Definition: very great 
Synonyms: acute, consummate, great, greatest, high, highest, intense, maximal, maximum, severe, sovereign, supreme, top, ultimate, utmost, uttermost 
Antonyms: limited, mild, moderate 
Or is this it ?


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

I worked hard to write all that out for you :cry:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

Actually no. I'm not sure if the thesaurus idea was a bad one or if your thesaurus is no good. Did you use www.dictionary.com?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

> I worked hard to write all that out for you



ARgh! Did you type it? I didn't realise you'd gone to so much trouble! 
I appreciate the effort very much!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

Yep i did use that one .


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

> Yep i did use that one .



Well, that's the one I use too, I guess it must be my fault for suggesting it then 

Wow, this thread is really getting embarassing!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah I had to push ctrl c and then ctrl v :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 4, 2004)

> Yeah I had to push ctrl c and then ctrl v



Wow! You're so nice to do that for me!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

Anything for my mate >>>>>SDAJI &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 4, 2004)

dobermanmick ur a nutter


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

Just dont pick me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> extreme
> Function: adjective
> Definition: very great
> Synonyms: acute, consummate, great, greatest, high, highest, intense, maximal, maximum, severe, sovereign, supreme, top, ultimate, utmost, uttermost
> ...



Wow mick. i saw the other one too. god ur a smart ass :twisted: .


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah thats me :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 5, 2004)

well it is just u matey


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 5, 2004)

> >>>>>SDAJI &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;



FWOAR!!! :shock:
Your typing skills are incredible!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

lol sjadi, if we all tried hard enough i m sure that we could get it right now and again....YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah i will try not to let it happen again ! :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2004)

> lol sjadi, if we all tried hard enough i m sure that we could get it right now and again....YEAH RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol :lol: where did the whole don't spell Sdaji correctly thing start?


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 6, 2004)

When you made up such a ridiculous name ! :lol: :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey what does it mean anyway ?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2004)

> When you made up such a ridiculous name !



But the name "Sdaji" has been around since '96, I haven't seen it misspelled more than a couple of times until '04


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2004)

> Hey what does it mean anyway ?



Many have asked, none have been told.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 6, 2004)

Please!!!!! tell us i promise to spell it correctly 50% of the time if i knew what it meant :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2004)

> Please!!!!! tell us i promise to spell it correctly 50% of the time if i knew what it meant



I could give you an answer, but it would be a lie.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 6, 2004)

But you seem so honest :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2004)

> But you seem so honest



Which is why I can only lie if I confess to it first


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 6, 2004)

so lie away ! just did a google search and you were at the top of the list !
I couldnt read the other ones !


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2004)

> ! just did a google search and you were at the top of the list !
> I couldnt read the other ones !



Huh? Which list?



> so lie away



Um... should I make stuff up? Or should I use the guesses other people have made?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > When you made up such a ridiculous name !
> 
> 
> 
> But the name "Sdaji" has been around since '96, I haven't seen it misspelled more than a couple of times until '04



Yeah thats cause of all the great new drugs that have come out  !


----------



## Greebo (Nov 6, 2004)

Sdaji is the noise you make when you sneeze but try not to.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 6, 2004)

> Sdaji is the noise you make when you sneeze but try not to.



lol, if I knew where I had put the list of guesses, I'd add that one to it


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

lol is it from anohter backround looks like its from png or fiji


----------



## instar (Nov 7, 2004)

This Thread is getting old


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 7, 2004)

its atleast 172 posts old lol


----------

